# Ask for platinum recovery from royal water



## JonnaGr (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi! I'm new to this website. I open this topic because I have a mineral with platinum content. And I am looking to recover the values from royal water. I will annex the platinum values it contains. If someone had information on how to make it or if someone is interested in buying the mineral with the current contents. It would be of great help to me. I look forward to a response from some. I will leave my contact in case anyone has more information. Jonathan Gonzalez Reyes #6182214744 [email protected]. Best regards


----------



## nickvc (Nov 16, 2021)

If Lou is on the forum he may well have some advice but generally ore processing is beyond most on here, Deano might also be of help as his speciality is mining recover.


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 16, 2021)

Cancelled


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 16, 2021)

Platinum from royal waters, denox by urea or sulphamic acid and cement with Zn. Some prefer precipitation by ammonium chloride followed by melting


----------



## JonnaGr (Nov 16, 2021)

Lino1406 said:


> Platinum from royal waters, denox by urea or sulphamic acid and cement with Zn. Some prefer precipitation by ammonium chloride followed by melting


I will try it, then going to let you know the results, lot of thank!


----------

